# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Uniswap, cryptocurrency exchange, Uniswap Labs, New York City, New York, USA

## Airicist2

uniswap.org

twitter.com/Uniswap

linkedin.com/company/uniswaporg

Uniswap on Wikipedia

Founder and CEO - Hayden Adams

----------


## Airicist2

Article "DeFi giant Uniswap launches venture arm to invest in other crypto companies"

by Anita Ramaswamy
April 11, 2022

----------

